# Issue in routing with combo jails/FIBs



## kisscool-fr (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello,

I encounter a strange issue related to routing packets with a setup I have. 

I asked for some help via mailing lists (pf and net). Unfortunately, I had very little feedbacks so maybe here I would have some ideas to look after. 

The message on the mailing list: https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-pf/2021-October/000128.html

If it's a problem to post like this, let me know please, I would put full message instead. 

Thanks,
K.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2021)

> This is running on FreeBSD 11.4 amd64.


FreeBSD 11. 4 is End-of-Life and not supported anymore. 









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## kisscool-fr (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes I know. I can't update now but working on it for later. 

Original question was from beginning of September (so before end of support) but that would not change anything. 

I more looking after a way see deeper what's going on. As I think it's probably a bug.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2021)

kisscool-fr said:


> As I think it's probably a bug.


That's of course possible but it won't get fixed if it is. And if it's a bug in 11.4 it's possible it has already been fixed in 12.2 and 13. FreeBSD 12.3 will be released soon(ish)[*], you may want to hold off for that. Or break out a test system with 12.3 and help to squash that bug (if it's still there) before it's released. 

[*] https://www.freebsd.org/releases/12.3R/schedule/


----------



## kisscool-fr (Oct 21, 2021)

You are right. 
I do not have a lot of time for testing now. Even if I had, I do not have the same machine to test with. I could maybe test with another one, but as I suspect that the problem may be related with interface type/driver, that would not be a good test/debug and would not have proper informations for bug declaration. 

As I wrote above, as of now :
- I am more interested by how to see inside
- upgrade is scheduled (in some weeks, maybe months)


----------

